# New Baby



## BrownSheep (Apr 16, 2012)

Surprise baby in the pasture this morning. That realllllly all I know at the momment. I couldn't stay to check on it, but mommy seemed to be doing a good job. I'm really excited because I did the math and this lamb will be out of our new ram.


----------



## Hillsvale (Apr 16, 2012)

ummmm.... pictures, shame on you!


----------



## Erins Little Farm (Apr 16, 2012)

Awwww pics please!


----------

